# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hey everyone

## glowlightgem

hi everyone my names gem im 21 years old and live in honiton in devon.My boyfriend found this site on his VxON site.
i have 2 tanks a small one and big one which are both tropical,in my small one i have 6 neons, 6 glowlight and 2 guppies  :Smile: 
in my other tank which i prefer i have 6 lemon tetras, 2 silver tetras, 4 silver tip tetras, 2 cory catfish and 4 upside down catfish, 3 blackmoor goldfish which i know are coldwater but they have been in there from the beginning and get on with all the fish and 2 black widows,which 1 is pregnant and getting bigger by the second.i have lots of pictures that im gonna put on.
well thats about me and my tanks hope to speak to you all soon
love gem xxxx

----------


## dannypacu

hi gem

welcome to fish keeping

hope your stay will be a happy one

----------


## glowlightgem

thanks alot, thats a big fish u got there  :lol:  xxxx

----------


## dannypacu

you should see the one that got away  :lol:

----------


## glowlightgem

hehe, so what tanks and fish have you got? plus how can i put a big pic like you have on? xxxx

----------


## dannypacu

one tank 5ftx2ftx18in 

fish pacu/tiger shovel nose/crown knife fish/2 arrowannas 1 golden 1 silver

as for the pic nemo put it up its abit big really  :lol:

----------


## glowlightgem

cool sounds nice, oh right was just wondering how u got one up thanks anyway xxx

----------


## Nemo

Hi and welcome  :Big Grin:  before you know it you will soon have a nice piccy like danny  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Yes welcome to fish-keeping glowlightgem glad you could join us here 

hope you enjoy your stay with us

Regards Gary

----------


## glowlightgem

thank you for my picture, if i put some on will i be able to have one of my own pictures on there?
im sure i will enjoy my stay thanks nemo and gary r xxxxx

----------


## Nemo

> thank you for my picture, if i put some on will i be able to have one of my own pictures on there?
> im sure i will enjoy my stay thanks nemo and gary r xxxxx


 :Wink: ............ yes there is a photogallery on here lmao

----------


## Gary R

yes you can add your own picture.....just go into your cp at the top of the page and you will see were to add it  :Wink: 
any probs just ask

Regards Gary

----------


## glowlightgem

thanks alot, i will ask if i have any problems xxxx

----------

